# Halloween Invites are officially on their way!



## cassietheig (Jun 16, 2008)

I am so excited about my invites this year ... I went the extra step and bought full moon postage stamps from Zazzle.com. I add the words " You are Summoned, October 30th 2009" to the moon, so it really ties in my invite.

I will try and post pics later ... We decided on a Vampire/Werewolf theme since we are showing the underworld trilogy


----------



## cassietheig (Jun 16, 2008)

*The stamp ... hope it's not too small*


----------

